# My "I'm sick of being sick and lonely" haul/first haul of 09



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

This is probably my biggest haul yet! The MA that helped me was really nice, and I feel like I got a lot for my money.
It definitely put me in a better mood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I got:
Penultimate liner from the Chill collection (after hearing you all raving about it!)
Dame blush
Springsheen blush
Golden bronzing powder
Woodwinked e/s
Vanilla e/s
Brun e/s
Shroom e/s
168 brush
Viva Glam V


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 5, 2009)

Which Viva Glam lipstick is that? Great haul. I just love Dame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh man, I knew I'd end up forgetting something! It's Viva Glam V.
And thank you!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Great Haul!
Enjoy everything


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh you got great stuff! Enjoy


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2009)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 5, 2009)

Doesn't hauling make you feel so damn good?!

Great stuff!

How are you liking the Penultimate? I was really excited about mine, but I don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## imacami21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Viva Glam V is def one of my faves! Good pick [: I'm glad you feel better. It's quite crazy how shopping can cheer a girl up [;


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 5, 2009)

MAC will always make you feel better. Enjoy the hot stuff!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Jan 5, 2009)

o0o0o nice haul! springsheen is so pretty!


----------



## blessed11 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great haul! I <3 Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 6, 2009)

mmmm you got some AWESOME staples!!!! Im about to get my 168 in the mail and im sooo excited! do you love it?!?! Ive been contouring with my 190 which isn't working so great... LOL


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 6, 2009)

mmmm you got some AWESOME staples!!!! Im about to get my 168 in the mail and im sooo excited! do you love it?!?! Ive been contouring with my 190 which isn't working so great... LOL


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Doesn't hauling make you feel so damn good?!

Great stuff!

How are you liking the Penultimate? I was really excited about mine, but I don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm doing it wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used it for the first time today, and I'm not sure about it yet. I think I just made my line too big and wasn't super excited about my look today, which would have to do with my application skills, not the liner. Haha, I'll let you know what I think after a few more tries. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_mmmm you got some AWESOME staples!!!! Im about to get my 168 in the mail and im sooo excited! do you love it?!?! Ive been contouring with my 190 which isn't working so great... LOL_

 
I've only used it to apply blush so far. I haven't tried contouring yet, but that's the main reason I bought this brush, so I'm hoping I'll love it (and not look completely terrible my first try at contouring, lol!)


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 8, 2009)

Springsheen is on my list..let us know how you like it


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 8, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice haul.


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

love your eye shadows, have fun with them!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Springsheen is on my list..let us know how you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love it! One of the prettiest colors ever.
And the 168 is grrreat, everyone should get one. ;]


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 16, 2009)

great way to start the year, that's for sure! enjoy


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Haul


----------



## chocedition (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job on the haul!! Enjoy your new goodies Hope you are better.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

love those shades! i have viva glam V and i love it. i'm sure you'll love it too!


----------



## CfromParis (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice haul! I really like the e/s you picked


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice Haul !

I'm getting Viva Glam V as well, it's beautiful !


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

viva glam V, hmmm


----------



## charmaine 82 (Feb 23, 2009)

sweet haul...like it esp ur blushes


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome haul
enjoy


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 28, 2009)

viva glam v is <3333


----------

